# Reversing warning



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Any thoughts on the value of fitting one?

HERE

Seems cheap enough.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I had one of those and they are a waste of time, I replaced it with a Brigade one at about £15, Far better.

With the one on ebay it is not very loud but loud enough if you need to reverse at night and it cannot be turned off, The brigade ones you put it in reverse then take it out then straight back and the alarm is neutralized


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I do not know how true this information is,but i was told 2/3 years ago,that it was "improper?" to fit them to a vehicle below a certain unladen weight,it would be worth checking. However,anything that makes units safer to manouver,cannot be all bad.
Gearjammer


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

External sounding reversing alarms are AFAIK not legal below 7500Kg.

Ah Jented got there before me


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Ours works brill as we have just bought one. :wink: 
No one said they were illegal at the Newbury Show when we bought it. :wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I presume the logic is that if everyone were to fit reversing alarms to their vehicles, then pedestrians would get so used to them that they would fail to spot the 40 ton lorry as it runs them over. Shame though as it seems a very good idea. It's also difficult to imagine that even the most grumpy traffic policeman or Vehicle Inspectorate office would actually instigate a prosecution.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> External sounding reversing alarms are AFAIK not legal below 7500Kg.
> 
> Ah Jented got there before me


Yes, I think you're both right there - and they must only be fitted to goods vehicles.

I also believe that when fitted they must have an automatic mute to stop them sounding during ant-social hours. It does rather surprise me that they're sold by many motorhome outlets despite it being illegal to fit them to a M/H.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The actual rule is as follows Regulation 99 of Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986 restricts such devices for use on goods-vehicles over two tonnes gross weight, buses, engineering plant, refuse vehicles and works trucks

I think that as a MH is taxed PLG ie Private light GOODS and is over 2 tonnes that it is included IN the above rule.

But THAT is only my opinion, I have used a reversing alarm now for a number of years and never had a problem.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are saying we will carry on using it as it a reversing light as well and the noise is Brill in Tesco car Park or on a Camp site to warn people.


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes Mavis we've got one. Brilliant had it a while. Where does it say they are illegal to fit to motorhomes gaspode we would like to know how legal we are. We've been told Motorhomes are Private Light Goods category.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> We are saying we will carry on using it as it a reversing light as well and the noise is Brill in Tesco car Park or on a Camp site to warn people.


Don't worry Mavis, I doubt they'll lock you up for it. :lol:

If they do, we'll make you a cake with a file in it. :wink:

Seriously, I think that reversing bleepers are a good idea for M/Hs in some circumstances but ISTR reading at length some time ago that they can only legally be fitted to goods vehicles and with a timeout so they don't operate during the night. This was as a result of many complaints about them disturbing people in the early hours.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

gaspode said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > We are saying we will carry on using it as it a reversing light as well and the noise is Brill in Tesco car Park or on a Camp site to warn people.
> ...


You are correct about the cut out, It is illegal to use between 2100 - 0800

The Brigade alarm is switched off as I said by putting it into reverse then straight out of reverse then straight back in.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you mods would love it if I was locked up :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We should contact the seller and ask him why he sells them as He says they are for M/Homes


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


So after 2100 we wont reverse we will go round and round in circles :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Calling your motorhome a goods vehicle is mixing up two separate bits of legislation PLGV and PHGV are taxation classes not Construction and Use descriptions.

Believe me you don't want your motorhome treated as a goods vehicle.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

and the Dept. of Transport define a motorhome as a modified passenger vehicle which is why those under 3050kg unladen weight are able to travel at the same speed of cars. Well, that's how I understand it.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Reverse warning bleepers are illegal in the UK on the public highway for anything other than public service vehicles and a few other minor exceptions. 
The Brigade ones work well as do those from Amber Valley.

C.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When I Google Time and time again they are advertised --so why

http://www.cobravehiclesecurity.co.uk/products/parking-aids.aspx


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Selling them isn't illegal just fitting them

remember telephones with the green dot and the red triangle both were legal to sell but the red triangle ones weren't legal to connect to a BT line. There are lots of things like that.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its quite simple,
People can assume that because they have a reversing bleeper that people behind will move out of the way. But there is no law that says pedestrians cannot be deaf - or blind ! Or children be bothered. So if you cannot see behind fit a good camera system or get someone to walk round the back as a banksman.

C.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I suspect that a lot off people see these gadgets as good safety features and that it would be a rare law enforcement person who would take issue with them as a prosecution would be expensive and it would be difficult to see how it would be in the public interest.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> When I Google Time and time again they are advertised --so why
> 
> http://www.cobravehiclesecurity.co.uk/products/parking-aids.aspx


It is not illegal to sell them, generally people selling them are ignorant of the regulations governing the fitment of such devices.

If it was OK to fit them one of the MH manfacturers would add them as a safety feature :lol: just like they still sell 4-6 berth vans with insufficient seatbelts for the occupants.

It is unlikely that you will be apprehended for fitting these but you always have to consider your insurance company who could run away from a claim because your MH does not comply with the relevant legislation, even if it is not your fault

Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> When I Google Time and time again they are advertised --so why


Try Googling Viagra. 8O 
(But expect a sudden increase in your Emails):wink:

Isn't it illegal to supply it in the UK without a prescription? :lol:

I can picture the situation now.............

Mavis reverses off her pitch on the CC site at 7.00am to catch an early ferry and the reversing bleeper wakes the warden. 8O

Can you really afford to take the risk of expulsion Mavis? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I do get you point .


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I googled Viagra and I got this






They sell that and its illegal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

cronkle said:


> I suspect that a lot off people see these gadgets as good safety features and that it would be a rare law enforcement person who would take issue with them as a prosecution would be expensive and it would be difficult to see how it would be in the public interest.


A bit like the back lights that flash on bikes ... They really do stand out, don't they? Better than a fixed red light. Yet they are illegal... but only when they are in the off period - half a second - then they are legal... illegal... legal... :roll: :?

Of course, I do stand to be corrected!! :wink:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> [
> 
> A bit like the back lights that flash on bikes ... They really do stand out, don't they? Better than a fixed red light. Yet they are illegal... but only when they are in the off period - half a second - then they are legal... illegal... legal... :roll: :?
> 
> Of course, I do stand to be corrected!! :wink:


Yep, those flashing rear (& front) lamps on bicycles were fully legalised (in October 2005, IIRC). Prior to that they were only legal if used in conjunction with steady lamps, & even earlier they were totally illegal.
AFAIK no-one was ever prosecuted for using them & in the end the DoT had to accept them & change the law, even though they didn't want to. The reason? DoT thought that flashing lamps should be exclusive to turn indicators as flashing lamps on bicycles would cause confusion with vehicles signalling a turn


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been reading on Cycling forums and they have come up with a good reason for the flashing lights and that it attracts your attention to the fact there is a cyclist ahead.
They likened it to a plane at night how the landing lights flashing attract your attention to the sky which I must admit it does.

Also the same to a bleeping reverse light as it attracts your attention that a vehicle is reversing so you had better get out of the way. :wink:


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We bought one at the NEC show this month and found it great. Really pleased with it. Then to-day after reading these posts I thought I would phone the insurance (( Towergate backers ) to see what they say about them. After being put on hold I was told that they would not insure with this fitted to the motorhome !!!!
So, it seems you can not do right. You go for safty and to help prevent accidents then find you might not be insured. :?

Went to my other insurance office that my car is with (different from the motorhome) and asked them what was their thoughts on this device.......am I insured or not with it fitted to my car....They phoned up head office and was told "no problem..that is fine" and I asked for this to be noted on my records with the name of the person on it.

The wife always gets out to watch me reverse so no problem there.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> You go for safty and to help prevent accidents then find you might not be insured.


Sorry, if safety is a concern, then a banksman or even reversing camera is much safer than a noise pollution emitting beeper.
If drivers rely on reversing bleepers to clear pedestrians out of the way then they are increasing the danger for deaf people and young children.
If you are on your own a lot then get a camera. If you have a passenger, get them out to look.

Edit: forgot to say, bleepers won't move trees or posts out of the way.


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

we have used one of these for a few months,we also have a reversing camera too,also if its tight i get out and watch hubby back lol, being over cautious i suppose,the van has just passed its mot too and nothing was said about it,but we were told to take stickers out of the window down the side where the road tax is because it obstructed views,if anyone wants one to use if they feel ok about it they are £2.99 at o learys motorhome parts suppliers


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It was stated above that the seller did not warn the buyer that the product may be illegal when used on the road.

The seller is trying to sell as many items as possible - that's how he makes his living , he is not in the business of giving advice.

Also note that it is LEGAL to sell the product but it may be ILLEGAL to use it on the road. 

A good example is the selling of license plates that are illegal on the road but legal when used on a show vehicle not in use on the road.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Funny enough I have just received an answer to my Contact Seller

Dear 

Hi

Yes, they are legal. They are not as loud as the one's on goods vehicles - so as long as they are not loud enough to wake people up at night time as say a horn does, then they are ok to use.

Best Regards

- apex-auto


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Reversing Beepers*

My previous M/H had an audible reversing sound, linked through the reversing light circuit and the sidelights. Lights on; no sound, eliminating the night-time issue. It was loud enough for the child scratching its name into the paintwork at the rear, to get the message.
Mr O'Leary (lovely chap) sold me the replacement beeping light bulb, which is annoying when played outside of his sales tent, whereas when working on my van it is barely loud enough to make a cat doing its washing, miss a lick. It would be loud enough however, for anyone behind to know that my vehicle has just come to life.
I am concerned about the insurance implications, has common sense gone completely out of the window. Anything but anything that could be considered a safety feature, that could potentially prevent an accident, should be vetoed by an insurance company. Crass stupidity!
rosalan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Yes, they are legal. They are not as loud as the one's on goods vehicles - so as long as they are not loud enough to wake people up at night time as say a horn does, then they are ok to use.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> - apex-auto


What IS that smell?

and, it's not his licence at stake!


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

I seem to recollect (from another life) that there was concern that reversing alarms of the single pitch beep type could be confused with the 'pedestrians cross now' tone of Pelican crossings, so potentially causing danger for the visually-impaired. I don't know whether my recall is accurate!


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Interesting. 

My van (based on a 3300kg Peugeot Boxer panel van) came with a factory fitted reversing beeper. It didn't seem to have any way to turn it off day or night.....

It drove me mad so it is now disconnected. I was worried this would be illegal, assuming it was a new requirement to have a beeper. From what you have all said about the law it sounds like I did the right thing


----------

